# Will my golden's hair grow back?



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, his hair should grow back. However, you must be careful because he could get sunburned because the Golden's thick coat protects his skin from the sun.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree that if his skin problem is resolved, his fur should grow back. And definitely protect him from the sun. Goldens should not be shaved. I would make sure in the future to clearly communicate to a groomer that you do not want him shaved, just trimmed.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Awwww.  But yes, it'll grow back.  Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

When our oldest golden was a puppy, he had demodex. I did his Mitaban dips myself, but my vet suggested shaving him so the medication would work better. It made me sad because he had finally gotten a decent puppy coat after being almost starved to death. His coat came back completely and he actually has the thickest coat out of all my goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

As others have said, yes his coat will grow back in and in the meantime, protect him from the sun, try not to expose him to the sun for any long periods. 

I hope his skin condition clears up quickly.


----------

